# new audio system build up



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i am now in the process of building a system for my b13. i have already started with an alpine cda-9831 headunit. now i am stuck on if i should alpine amps (because the sub amps can be controlled by the headunit) or is there a better brand for the money. i am will to spend upwards of $2500 foe the whole system. i would love any advice given. thanx in advance


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it doesn't have to be an alpine sub to be controled by the subwoofer volume on your head unit.

If your willing to spend that much, you'll have a very nice system.

However you are going to be asked what all are you looking for:
subs
amp
speakers/componets

any and all, I'm not going to reccomend anything to ya, but there are several who's opions here are far better then mine, and have far more expierence.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

make a list of what you want, and for $2500, you can put together a VERY nice setup (i'm talking USAmps, CDT, DLS, etc.)
tell us what you're looking for...as far as a setup. incredible SQ? super SPL setup that'll make your ears bleed?
custom fiberglass? 3way components systems with a secondary supertweeter setup? the possibilities are endless

for a b13, i'd say (for an amazing SQ vehicle) get a niiiice set of 3way components, an amp to run those, and a single 12 (maybe 15) with an amp.

hardware, 
alpine cda-9831
components - CDT HD643's (3way components, decent price, incredible sound)
USAmp's US1000X ([email protected], [email protected] *which is possible to achieve a 2ohm load with the 3way set), or possible a DLS Ultimate A4 (250x2 4ohm bridged) -- to run the components

for a sub, i'd say go with Adire. they're a wait to get, but from what everyone says, they cant be beat. a Brahma 12 or 15 MKII would be a good choice (i would have suggested an RE XXX, but the brahma beats it out in SQ, and only loses a little in SPL. plus, the brahma PERFORMS in a sealed box, whereas the RE prefers a larger, ported box)

for an amp, a DLS A6 would do well, as would a Cadence Z7000, or ZRS8 / 9 / 10, the possibilities are damn near endless. stick with a decent brand (quality purposes) and get something that'll perform well at the wattage / ohm load you need.

any questions, feel free to hit me up on AIM


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

your are off to a good start w/ the ///alpine hu. Some nice comps, look at Image Dynamics Chameleons, sub/s look here for more info (Sub Info)

Ampwise with 2500 as your budget, get something that will deliver 200 watts for the comps up front, and a nice mono amp that gives what your subs need. Or find a nice 4/5 channel amp that is tri mode capable


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you need to be a member to see the full size chevy thread.

Subs to look at: Adire Brahma, Image Dynamics IDMAX, Elemental Designs Ov.2 series, Resonant Engineering XXX, JL audio W6 (for sound quality), JL Audio W7 (for SQL)


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you need to be a member to see the full size chevy thread.
> 
> Subs to look at: Adire Brahma, Image Dynamics IDMAX, Elemental Designs Ov.2 series, Resonant Engineering XXX, JL audio W6 (for sound quality), JL Audio W7 (for SQL)



Sorry, then we must start a "Sticky" thread here (hopefully if the mods agree to it) of the manufacturers and companies of good amps, speakers, and subs (and I dont mean the local crap of RF, Sony Exploder, and Pioneer). Although Pioneer does make nice head units...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Sorry, then we must start a "Sticky" thread here (hopefully if the mods agree to it) of the manufacturers and companies of good amps, speakers, and subs (and I dont mean the local crap of RF, Sony Exploder, and Pioneer). Although Pioneer does make nice head units...



if we tried, the newbs would be constantly filling it up with all the local mainstream crap

one of us would have to be a mod to constantly delete the useless suggestions


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

But cant the mods lock it out from new posts? It would be used more as a resource, so we dont get the same "Best Sub" or "Best amp" questions all da time. 

btw...I am still a newb on this forum!


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you need to be a member to see the full size chevy thread.
> 
> Subs to look at: Adire Brahma, Image Dynamics IDMAX, Elemental Designs Ov.2 series, Resonant Engineering XXX, JL audio W6 (for sound quality), JL Audio W7 (for SQL)


Even the IDQ series subs from Image Dynamics is worth a look at. Some others are the Crystals, Treo, and Digital Designs


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> btw...I am still a newb on this forum!



hehe, well I meant newbs to the sport (can you call it that?), not to the forum


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> hehe, well I meant newbs to the sport (can you call it that?), not to the forum



i think we spend too much money to call it a sport. its more like, owning a BMW. it's nice, and everyone wants it, but if you were to ever add up what you'd spent on it, you'd throw yourself off a bridge.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I think its more like a passion for excellence! :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> I think its more like a passion for excellence! :thumbup:


heh, totally agreed


----------

